# Interesting approach to selling



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Auction 

:lol: 

'Doba


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Didn't see her in the catalog. Hey SANTA...... 

 rr


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

...hey, how'd I miss that one....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Hubba hubba*

Now that's what I call a very highly qualified turn marshall!


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Don't think I'd get much racing in. :devil:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Dangerous turns......


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ebay removed it...whatever it was. what did i miss?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah! What'd we miss? nekkid wimmin? :hat:


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Too Many Curves On That Lay------ Out !


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Dammit-its removed -- Circle Track DAC


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joez870 said:


> ebay removed it...whatever it was. what did i miss?


 I think it was a hot chica with a slotcar between her hooters -- the original post is over a year old so I can't recall for sure . . . 

'Doba


----------

